# a capella Aufnahmen



## ralf_sg (11. August 2008)

Hallo, liebe Leute!

also ich habe mich wohl jetzt total verrannt und hoffe, Ihr könnt mir nützliche und kostengünstige Tipps geben:

Zur Ausgangslage:
Ich möchte mit 4 Mikrofonen eine vierstimmige Gesanggruppe auf einem Notebook aufnehmen. Die Spuren sollten einzeln aufgenommen werden, um sie hinterher einzeln zur Verfügung zu haben, sie besser abzumischen, usw.

Was brauche ich, mal abgesehen von den Mikros und Ständern dazu?
Gibt es eine USB-Soundkarte mit 4 Mikro-Eingängen und eine passende Software?

Bin gespannt, was Ihr mir raten könnt

Gruß, Ralf


----------



## Skaliso (11. August 2008)

Naja ich weiß nicht. Wenn du 4 verschiedene Stimmen aufnehmen willst, dann lass doch einfach jede stimme einzeln singen. Die speicherste dann ab. Schließlich brauchste das ja dann alles nur noch in einem Musikbearbeitungsprogramm, wie zB der Magix Music Maker, welches mehere Spuren hat einfügen, dann noch die Stimmen so anordnen wie man sie braucht und fertig. 

Wenn du alle 4 Stimmen gleichzeitig singen lässt, kannst du doch gar nicht jede Stimme einzeln aufnehmen, da die Mikros ja nicht wissen, was sie aufnehmen sollen.  Stattdessen nehmen sie alles auf was sie "hören".
Das wäre mein Lösungsansatz 

lg


----------



## ralf_sg (11. August 2008)

Hallo Skaliso,

klar, das wäre die professionelle Studio-Lösung. Will ich aber gar nicht. Ist auch wahnsinnig aufwendig und es reicht, wenn die Gruppe komplett singt und ich hinterher die Möglichkeit habe, die Stimmen ein wenig in der Lautstärke zu korrigieren...

Trotzdem Danke für Deine Antwort!


----------



## Skaliso (11. August 2008)

Meines wissens nach, gibt es keine Möglichkeit die Stimmen so dann einzeln aufzunehmen. Das einzige was mir noch einfällt, dass du einfach alles einmal aufnimmst, dann halt in nem Bearbeitungsprogramm, mittels eines Equalizers die Frequenzen dementsprechend anpasst. Eigentlich sollte das ziemlich gut gehen, da ja sicherlich jede Stimme eine andere Art sein wird ( also Bass, Sopran, ect).

Oder vll mit einem Mischpult...aber da habe ich keine Ahnung


----------



## ralf_sg (11. August 2008)

Hm...

Also mir wäre echt schon gehofen wenn jemand weiß, wie ich die 4 Mikros getrennt rein kriege. Es gibt z.B. eine 4-Kanal USB-Soundkarte von ESI: http://cgi.ebay.de/ESI-Maya44-USB-D...ryZ28935QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Die hat vier Eingänge, aber leider ohne Vorverstärker, die ein Mikro ja nunmal braucht. Und Vorverstärker sind nicht billig 
Ich dachte eventuell an ein günstiges mischpult, das irgendwie die Signale getrennt in den pv bringt, gibt es da nichts?


----------



## chmee (11. August 2008)

Doch, gab es erst Letztens hier in einer Frage, von Phonix (HelixBoard12), und auch von Alesis (Multimix8) gibt es Mixer mit Firewireanschluß, womit Du dann alle 8 Eingänge zum Rechner durchschleifen kannst, gleichzeitig. Es gibt noch einige USB-Mixer ( zB Xenyx von Behringer ), da weiss ich nicht, wieviele Kanäle gleichzeitig in den Rechner dürfen.

mfg chmee

*Nachtrag : 2 Stück von Denen könnten es doch auch sein  Presonus Inspire 4in/4out
http://www.justmusic.de/item/presonus-inspire-audio-interface-0-0-0-9436.html

*Nachtrag 2: Sehe gerade, das Alesis Multimix kostet etwa 290Euro, 10 Eur weniger als das Presonus-Doppelpack.
http://www.justmusic.de/item/alesis-multimix-8-firewire-0-0-0-9605.html


----------

